
Mercury Vortex in a Magnetic Field - microwavecamera
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSIzyk5Mjko
======
madengr
Neat demonstration.

I believe Faradays first motor was a magnet and wire suspended over a cup of
mercury to act as a conductor.

There is also a telescope that uses a spinning vat of mercury to form a
reflector.

Vintage mercury vapor rectifiers are really neat to watch.

[https://youtu.be/5ftCS5wwiPY](https://youtu.be/5ftCS5wwiPY)

Had fun playing with mercury as a kid; say what you will. Still have my 1
pound container of it.

